

Lady Gaga Writing A New Song Is Like Investing In A Machine - drakaal
http://www.npr.org/blogs/money/2013/04/25/178901118/lady-gaga-writing-a-new-song-is-like-a-factory-investing-in-a-new-machine?utm_source=NPR&utm_medium=facebook&utm_campaign=20130425

======
drakaal
Tax law is being updated to reflect the investment of Intelectual Property and
time into intangible goods. While the article talks about songs and movies,
this is a good move for software developers who put a lot of blood, sweat, and
tears into Zeros and Ones, not all of which will pan out.

